# Tomcat Compilierproblem



## user227 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hab ein Problem mit meinem Tomcat/Eclipse. Hab ein normales Web-Projekt. Wenn ich in dem Ordner WEB-INF/classes/ eine Java-Datei ändere oder neu erstelle wird diese beim ausführen des Projektes nicht kompiliert. Liegt dies an Tomcat oder an Eclipse? Weiß leider nicht mehr weiter. Das kompilieren funktioniert ungefähr einmal am Tag (komisch). Sobald ich die Dateien extern kompiliere erscheint bei Eclipse die Fehlermeldung, dass beide Dateien nicht synchron sind. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## user227 (9. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich Tomcat unter Eclipse starte erhalte ich folgende Consolenmeldung:


```
09.05.2008 17:47:13 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.server:plagtrace' did not find a matching property.
09.05.2008 17:47:13 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin;.;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\client;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Sun\SDK\jdk\bin;C:\Programme\Sun\SDK\bin;C:\Program Files\SSH Communications Security\SSH Secure Shell;C:\Program Files\CVSNT\
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 470 ms
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.16
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/26  config=null
09.05.2008 17:47:14 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 482 ms
09.05.2008 17:47:16 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.io.File.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at user.ViewData.<init>(ViewData.java:15)
	at org.apache.jsp.dokumente_jsp._jspService(dokumente_jsp.java:58)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:374)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:337)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:286)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:583)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2008)

> Wenn ich in dem Ordner WEB-INF/classes/ eine Java-Datei ändere oder neu erstelle...


... bekommst du Probleme, denn das sollst du ja auch nicht machen.

Das macht man im src Ordner, aber selbst dann wird dir wohl ein Neustart des Servers nicht erspart bleiben, da du Klassen änderst.
Bei JSPs und HTML/JS/CSS Dateien ist das anders.


----------

